# Posting FROM uk to Turkey



## Istanbulkitty (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey all has anyone posted from uk to Turkey before? Which service did you use? I need to send 1 payslip to my husband for our visa application. I cannot afford for this to be lost so i need a good service. I read somewhere about someone having lost documents with royal mail but i can't find the thread anymore. Please help!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Dhl is very reliable.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd send it by courier if it's so important.


----------

